# Where to buy anchorseal, help!



## jimmyjames (Feb 13, 2013)

I ordered some anchorseal about 2 weeks ago and i just got an email stating its back ordered.... grrrrrr but i remember somebody saying that a woodworking store carries it but i cant remember the stores name, its a national chain of stores and there is one local to me but i cannot remember its name for the life of me and i need some anchorseal pronto....


Nevermind, woodcraft....


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2013)

I buy it from them  directly.  Best deal I know of.


----------



## brown down (Feb 13, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > I buy it from them  directly.  Best deal I know of.
> ...



:lolol: i also buy direct and last year bought 55 gal of it
free shipping on 5 gal buckets you can't beat that! i upped my scale due to the amount of wood i was and will be processing


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 13, 2013)

local-woodcrafters


----------

